

Root, ClockworkMod-based Recovery Now Available for Sony Xperia Z3, Z3 Compact - rouma7
http://rootzwiki.com/news/root-clockworkmod-based-recovery-now-available-sony-xperia-z3-z3-compact/

======
rouma7
note: the Xperia Z3 and Z3 Compact are still unavailable in many markets and
they haven’t made their way to U.S. carriers

